# Accepting dead prey



## ishuku (Jul 19, 2007)

My Chinese female ate a day-old dead bee today that had died after a few days in a critter keeper with my uninterested Chinese male. Out of curiosity I picked up the bee, wiggled it in front of the female and she immediately grabbed it and started chowing down, even though the bee was all dried out. She's already been fed today so I know she can't be THAT hungry. Is this normal to accept dead prey this readily? This bee was literally CRISPY, it had been dead so long. Mmm, bee jerky. Should I just be feeding her more?


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 19, 2007)

If they're in their attacking mode, they would attack anything moving. However, I would recommend not giving a mantis dead food because of the germs or mold that could have grown in there. Well, unless you put them in a food dehydrator to dry it out.


----------



## Asa (Jul 19, 2007)

They'll eat practically anything. Even hamburgers.


----------



## Ian (Jul 20, 2007)

I agree with ogiga, best not to feed dead prey. Also...could be due to disease that it has died.

However, they sure will eat pretty much anything that moves. I have seen my mantids go for pieces of substrate that have blown in a draft, although, they soon drop it when they realise it is dirt!


----------

